# Raleigh, NC - ID: 14212 Millie, F 3yrs, Pretty B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12601446

Wake Co AS, Millie, 3 yrs, look at that profile!








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Raleigh, NC - Millie Pretty B&T*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Raleigh, NC - Millie Pretty B&T*

From: Dana Martin [email protected]


Crossposting


Dana Martin 



















“Millie” ID# 14212… 3 year old purebred Black and Tan German Shepherd 



If you are interested in this beauty, please go visit her – she needs to be adopted ASAP while she’s healthy…before she catches the germs from the shelter!! She just arrived at the shelter yesterday (12/13/08) 

http://www.wakegov.com/pets/default.htm



Location:
Wake County Animal Shelter
820 Beacon Lake Drive
Raleigh, NC 27610 
[driving directions]
Phone: 919-212-PETS (7387)
Adoption Center Hours of Operation
Monday – 11 a.m.-4 p.m.
Tuesday – 11 a.m.-7 p.m.
Wednesday – closed
Thursday – 11 a.m.-7 p.m.
Friday – 11 a.m.-4 p.m.
Saturday – 11 a.m.-4 p.m.
Sunday – 1-4 p.m.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Raleigh, NC - Millie Pretty B&T*

Another bump for this pretty girl!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Raleigh, NC - Millie Pretty B&T*

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Raleigh, NC - Millie Pretty B&T*

Spoke to the shelter. Milly is an owner surrender....reason given was "destructive"....go figure....no other details. She has already been spayed...no other info. Supposedly there are a few people interested in her. I'll check back in a day or two to see if anything works out for her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Raleigh, NC - Millie Pretty B&T*

Listing removed


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Raleigh, NC - Millie Pretty B&T*

I'll call tomorrow to double check. Hopefully one of the interested people adopted her.


----------

